# coding burns HELP ME PLEASE!!



## kmayfield (Sep 8, 2009)

Okay I am new to this but here's the situation Pt comes in with second degree burn Dr. applies burn dressing, no debridement done. Can I code 16000 CPT for burn tx initial tx since no more than local tx is required or is that specifically for first degree burns? 

What would qualify as 16000? 
Any help you can offer is greatly appreciated. 

Kelly


----------



## daniel (Sep 10, 2009)

You can use CPT 16000 for second degree burns if just no more than local treament was applied.

But in this case your Ok to use CPT 16020, because a dressing was applied.

Description states Dressing and/or debridement.


Daniel, CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 18, 2009)

*Dressing*

Daniel is correct - since your physician applied a dressing you may use the codes 16020-16030 depending on the size of the burn area (must be specified in the documentation).

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

